# Will I see more gains if I train with heavier weights?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I am on my bulking phase and I am trying to go heavy for 3 sets of 6-8 reps. I try to move up at least 5lbs per week but sometimes I find myself either not being able to lift the weight or I find my form is not as strict. I am starting to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

